# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  MarinePure(TM) Apakah media ini sudah ada yg jual/pakai?

## mrliauw

Hasil browsing ketemu produk yg namanya MarinePure(TM)  berikut ini :
http://www.cermedia.com/marinepure.php

Gambar produknya spt ini:







SSA media tsb diklaim di websitenya sangat besar:


Apakah di Indonesia sdh ada dijual atau ada yang sudah memakainya..?
Please share, thanks!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

> Quality bagusan cermedia drpd momo BH.


Om h3nry kyknya yang udah makai nih.. 
Boleh diceritain dong om.. Belinya di mana?
Dan pakainya di chamber apa buat TT om?

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Radhius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

> Saya sudah pakai media ini sekitar 1 tahunan, sangat recommended n lebih baik drpd crystal biomataupun momo BH. Tapi perlu diingat, pori2 sangat halus, jd butuh filter mekanik yg sangat mendukung (contoh RDF).


wah menarik juga nih dari penhgalaman user...
soal kotoran, rata2 media termasuk crystal bio (saya pakai ini) juga alan turun jauh performancenya bila filter mekaniknya kurang.. jadi maintenance rutin sangat kritikal...

untuk marinepure kira2 bisa juga seperti ini om ? filter melanik standard bisa digunakan asal sering dibersihkan chamber biologinya

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

2 sd 3 bln lg ad schedule lpg nih setor keluarga ke mertua kalo pas kesana sy pv de drpd mati gaya

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3nry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rx270

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gunche

bisikin harga CM nya donk Om...
dosisnya bgmn donk suhu?
skalian sama keunggulan dari fungsi atas bentuk2 yang disediakan misal benuk Block, Plate, Ball, MP2C dan MP2C-c.
Maksudnya kalau untuk di Chamber sebaiknya pakai yg bentuk apa? dan kalau di Bakki pakai bentuk apa?

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> yipiiieeeee uda datang barangnyaaa...


Penampakannya om?

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nivlek

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nivlek

> Ada yg jualnya kok om..recommend


Boleh info om LDJ yang jual?  ::

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Williamc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jonsnow

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrliauw

> Banyak, om


Wow.. Padahal harganya cukup mahal nih media.
Berarti mungkin manfaatnya terasa bagus, maka banyak yang beli.
Tapi di Indo belum ada distributor resmi dari Marine Pure

Distributors by Country (click link to jump to list)
USA
Canada
Australia & New Zealand
Belgium
Chile
China
India
Israel
Pakistan
Philippines
Singapore
Spain
South Africa
South Korea
United Arab Emirates (Dubai)
United Kingdom
Vietnam

----------

